#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How would you like to spend your holiday?

## Bhavya

Ive always found it interesting to learn about people's holiday traditions and what type of different activities they love to do on holidays. So today I would like to know how would you like to spend your holiday

Hiking a mountainLaying on the beach


*Guys tell me how would you like to spend your holiday?*

----------

